# Has anyone just gotten tired of their car?



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

I never thought I would say this, but I'm tired of newer cars. I'm on my 3rd BMW (525i) and riding home today, I just decided I really don't care for it anymore. I find this feeling a little odd, because the car is in excellent condition, garaged at work during the day, and then again at home at night, and has never given us problems. I wash it once a week, wax it two or three times a year. It's so clean inside one could give birth in there.

But I hate the radio. I don't know why. I hate the console. I'm tired of sand interior (every Bimmer I have owned has had sand). I never got into the new body style - I tried but it just hasn't caught on. As a daily driver it's ok, but thats about all it really has become. A daily driver. The slow stop and go traffic I deal with everyday really hasn't complimented any car I have owned lately. I could drive a Civic each day and nothing would change.

So I started thinking have I reached the age where, like my dad and my grand dad, I would be happy with something else in the garage that came out when I was a teenager. I could park another BMW in there, but I don't have the urge to even look for another. My dad could have bought any car and settled for a 57 Chevy truck. My grand dad had a string of Packards, Buicks, a Morgan all from the 30s and 40s. They both had a daily driver, but they had their toys too.

Two years ago I was gearing to go, prepared to keep the bimmer I got for at least 4 years. Don't know what happened in the meantime. Mid life crisis?


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Sometimes priorities change....sounds like maybe the luxury and bling of the BMW just doesn't do it for you. I get that feeling too sometimes.

Maybe you should try the new 3 series and perhaps get a stick shift. I think the new 335i sedan or coupe with the Logic 7 sound system might change your mind about BMWs. Look at the black interior with aluminum trim....that's definately not beige. ( I've had the E60 myself and it just felt bland.....like I was being driven instead of driving.)

Or maybe you're outgrowing the need to keep up with the Joneses. That could be a good sign.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Niftster said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I'm tired of newer cars. I'm on my 3rd BMW (525i) and riding home today, I just decided I really don't care for it anymore. I find this feeling a little odd, because the car is in excellent condition, garaged at work during the day, and then again at home at night, and has never given us problems. I wash it once a week, wax it two or three times a year. It's so clean inside one could give birth in there.
> 
> But I hate the radio. I don't know why. I hate the console. I'm tired of sand interior (every Bimmer I have owned has had sand). I never got into the new body style - I tried but it just hasn't caught on. As a daily driver it's ok, but thats about all it really has become. A daily driver. The slow stop and go traffic I deal with everyday really hasn't complimented any car I have owned lately. I could drive a Civic each day and nothing would change.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, I think it's just age.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

I find that after months and months of driving to work, driving home, dealing with traffic, parking, etc...I feel the same way. A nice road trip (300 - 400 miles) seems to cure it. 

Dealing with the day to day grind, we sometimes forget the reason we love our cars. Its the driving experience, not commuting.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> I feel the same way, I think it's just age.


Me too. And I'm only 32. How old are you guys?


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> I feel the same way, I think it's just age.


One of the paradoxes of modern life. You want the hot, exciting car when you're young, but can't afford it. By the time you can afford it, you find your priorities have changed.

Then if you _do_ buy that hot sports car you've always wanted, you're accused of having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

GJR said:


> Me too. And I'm only 32. How old are you guys?


Just turned 36


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> One of the paradoxes of modern life. You want the hot, exciting car when you're young, but can't afford it. By the time you can afford it, you find your priorities have changed.
> 
> Then if you _do_ buy that hot sports car you've always wanted, you're accused of having a mid-life crisis.


I'm 38. Life is full of annoying ironies, yes. 

I think what kills it for me is driving the same commute over and over - after a while I could be driving a rusty red wagon and I wouldn't notice.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

I drive a crappy work truck around all day, so when it comes time for me to leave work and hop in my bimmer, it's like a whole new world! Really makes me appreciate what the car offers!


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I get the feeling somtimes too. But after driving a Chevy loaner while my car is in service, I quickly snap out of it.  The difference is night and day and we sometimes take for granted what we are driving.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

chuck92103 said:


> I get the feeling somtimes too. But after driving a Chevy loaner while my car is in service, I quickly snap out of it.  The difference is night and day and we sometimes take for granted what we are driving.


Exactly. You may think you'd be just as happy driving a Civic, but if you had to drive a Civic for your commute (it was only 6 years ago that my wife had one), you quickly realize how much nicer a newer BMW is.

That's not to say that some nicer old cars don't have more character, I'm just not sure I want to have to deal with that "character" when all I want is a nice ride to work and back.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm never tired of driving my car, but I don't have a boring commute. I make each drive exciting and spirited. I still find myself (40yo) going out late at night to drive just to drive because there are no cars on the roads.

I was one of those people who wanted the latest thing when I was younger, but now I prefer having something of quality as a first priority. I think if you always get what you want, the best you can afford (best defined by YOU) then you won't be disappointed.

I have a motorcycle that is over 10 years old and has over 96k miles on it. I wouldn't trade it for a new one of the same brand/model. Quality, history, we have a bond. There was a time in my life if my car was pushing 30k miles I would think about a replacement. 

I lease these days so I have to make a decision every 3 years. I've changed cars the last 3 times, but this time I may not. I love my E46 and make sure I enjoy every mile in it. There's nothing new from BMW, except the Z4 M Coupe, that I'd even consider. I'm luke warm on the E92, never warmed up to the E60 (I had 2 E39s), and none of the other stuff even remotely interests me anymore. 

I'd be pretty psyched if my stable hosted a classic M6, E30 or E36 track car, and an E46 for daily driver, what I have now, or an M3 (which would also see track duty I'm sure).


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I love[d] my bimmer. Especially with the performance package and stick shift, it made even short, routine drives engaging. In the 2+ years that I owned it, the appearance never got old, even when the new style came out and I never got tired of driving it.

What did it for me was driving the crappy Houston roads surrounded by crappy Houston drivers. Last year, I was rearended in a pretty major accident by a driver with no insurance driving a brand new truck. A few months ago, I was run off the road and over a median by a driver who ran a red light.

These incidents brought me to the conclusion that a car is a car, and I might as well get something basic and practical and let what's going to inevitably happen happen. Now if something happens to my Toyota truck, it'll still suck, but it won't be like getting my heart ripped out.

When I have room for a second "fun" car, I'm sure I'll be back in the BMW or the Porsche dealership...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

TLudwig said:


> I love[d] my bimmer.
> 
> When I have room for a second "fun" car, I'm sure I'll be back in the BMW or the Porsche dealership...


Wow, didn't know you were bimmerless. I have 10 months left in my 36 month lease and still really enjoy my E39. It helps that I drive other vehicles regularly. But I wonder what will replace the E39, I keep trying to like the E60 but.... I hope the rear seat of the E90 is big enough for my needs.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

I change around cars alot (that is, between my 3 cars) so I often look forward to getting back into my 525. The Integra and Z4 each have their benefits but I always end up missing something about my E39.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

vexed said:


> Wow, didn't know you were bimmerless. I have 10 months left in my 36 month lease and still really enjoy my E39. It helps that I drive other vehicles regularly. But I wonder what will replace the E39, I keep trying to like the E60 but.... I hope the rear seat of the E90 is big enough for my needs.


Just happened on Monday. I almost cried when I handed over the keys to the sales people who were fighting over who was going to get to drive it first (felt like I was feeding my baby to the vultures), but I like the truck and it was the right decision for me. I don't think BMW had dirt roads in mind when they were designing and tuning the ZHP suspension.

By the time your lease is up, the new engine will be available in the E90. Whatever you do, it's all going to be downhill from your E39. It's one of the best cars ever made.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Whatever you do, it's all going to be downhill from your E39. It's one of the best cars ever made.


Amen to that.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Every once in a while, yes, but then I drive my truck and I can't wait to be in my car again.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Niftster said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I'm tired of newer cars. I'm on my 3rd BMW (525i) and riding home today, I just decided I really don't care for it anymore.
> [...]
> Two years ago I was gearing to go, prepared to keep the bimmer I got for at least 4 years. Don't know what happened in the meantime. Mid life crisis?


I've had a ton of older cars and prefer the ones I have at the moment. The E46 is a nicely balanced car (even though I prefered the E36 handling a little better), and the GTO makes me laugh every time I tromp on the gas - having 400hp under your right foot is fun. I might go for a 3 series wagon at some point, but I'll probably keep the E46 through its warranty period at the minimum. I'm still not sold on the whole E90 thing.


TLudwig said:


> Whatever you do, it's all going to be downhill from your E39. It's one of the best cars ever made.


Yeah really. I miss my E39 Touring. It was a great balance of size, handling, efficiency and cargo capability. I wouldn't mind finding another one at some point.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> Whatever you do, it's all going to be downhill from your E39. It's one of the best cars ever made.


Man, I so agree with you there! I love my E46, but wish I could have kept my E39 too. My 530i was the best everyday car I've ever owned.


----------

